# A Short Poem on Mithrandir



## DerBerggeist (Apr 7, 2012)

I love Gandalf above all else that Tolkien created, for many reasons, and a short while ago I wrote a quick little poem that I quite liked so I thought I would share it with you all. Here it is.

_In times like these,_
_when the air is heavy_
_and the sky grey;_
_when the Sun is blotted out_
_by black clouds of smoke and desperation,_
_and when my heart is buried under immovable debris_
_cast down from the frozen peaks of solitude and mourning,_
_I look for the Grey Wanderer,_
_that he may stir in me only hope._
_For in hope all burdens are lifted,_
_the air becomes clear,_
_and the Sun shines again.



_​Tell me what you think!


----------



## Bellandor (Apr 7, 2012)

DerBerggeist said:


> I love Gandalf above all else that Tolkien created, for many reasons, and a short while ago I wrote a quick little poem that I quite liked so I thought I would share it with you all. Here it is.
> 
> _In times like these,_
> _when the air is heavy_
> ...



Well, I think this poem is a lovely tribute to a wonderful character and speaks volumes about the talent that lies in you.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 8, 2012)

It makes me think of today, real life and while we go through our lives hoping there are Gandalfs that have the determination to help with the things we don't get around to fighting for  Thanks DerBerggeist


----------



## DerBerggeist (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you very much, Bellandor and Prince!


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonderful, I very much appreciate it.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm very impressed DerBerggeist. I've never been much of a poet myself so appreciate the efforts of those who try. 
If you don't mind, I'd like to try and construct a few lines of my own in appreciation of Gandalf as I share your sentiments on his character!


----------

